# Raising Awareness of Bearded Dragon Overbreeding



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Hi,

I'm sure we are all, or most of us, aware of the issue of over breeding in Bearded Dragon.

People buy two, usually on the advic of the pet shop or breeder, thinking they can house them together.
One day they get a light bulb minute and decide to breed their dragons to make their millions. 
Of course they don't realise the immense time, money and effort to breed and raise these animals to a sellable age.

Eventually, the babies are sold for next to nothing or given away for free to anyone and everyone.
Because of their cheap price, many will end up in homes where they are undervalued, not provided appropriate housing and health care. Many are treated as disposable animals which will soon be passed on when the next fad comes along.

It is for this reason that I am hoping to push out this campaign;

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Incubate-2-Campaign/621594244534297

The aim of this campaign is to raise awareness of the issues of overbreeding, and attempt to convince those looking to breed to either;

A. Not breed
B. If they must 'for the experience' only incubate 2 eggs at a time
C. If they wish tokeep and breed, try a species that is heavily wild caught or could do with the captive bred numbers raising.

If you are in support of this idea, please 'Like and Share' the page. Get involved in discussions and put forward your ideas.
It is up to the hobbyists to self regulate this problem, we must come up with the solutions. Please help spread the word.

Thanks,

Tarron


----------



## Corn89 (Mar 15, 2013)

This is a valid point but I don't think it just applies to bearded dragons!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

You're quite right, and I'm sure many of us could reel off a list of the top 10 with no issues.

However, I don't think a 'catch all' page would quite have the same effect. At least this way the focus (on the page) is on a specific issue, that people can relate to.

In this case, I have chosen the Beardie as it is something I know, I'm familiar with the issues, etc whereas I'm not that up on corns or leo's.

I just hope to raise some awareness, get peolle discussing the problems and solutions, and maybe make people (possibly the 'newbies', though I hate the term) think twice before breeding.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

The bearded dragon is now in the exact same position the green iguana was only a few years ago, their so called "ease of care" placid tame nature and tame and calm nature makes them sound fantastic right?

It has baffled me for some time why this so "called" easy to care for reptile floods the lizard section with help threads.

Help my bearded dragon is too fat.
Help my bearded dragon is too skinny.
Help my bearded dragon won't eat it's veg.
Help my bearded dragon hasn't moved for days.
Help my bearded dragon had a weird poo.
Help my bearded dragon is impacted.
Help my bearded dragon looks dehydrated.
Help my bearded dragon is lethargic.
Help my bearded dragon has went off it's food.
Help my bearded dragon has orange urates.
Help my bearded dragon has a funny mark?
Help my bearded dragon is digging.

It absaloutely baffles me why this reptile is considerd easy? when even the most baisic behaviors and functions are not understood or accepted and when they do show them, they think something is wrong? I blame google for this nonesense, and the promoting of captive reptiles.

Every thread I have read so far on the feeding of them has been complete nonesense, combinations of tomato/kale/ spinach/chard and then wondering why they loose the use of their legs? well.... I have a pretty good idea why...


As far as nature and size goes, yes they are fine, but in other aspects of care, they are NOT easy to care for, the only reason they plod on is because it is built into their genetics to survive.

They are living animals, with needs, and 90% of the time, those needs are not met, even by keepers on this forum, I have seen it! 

Bearded dragons suffering with malnourishment, fatty liver disease, many don't even understand their basic nutritonal requirements, many seem to think it is just a case of throwing a bit of this and that in, and this is so far from the truth. 

They are a popular pet because of this beleif, a few years ago so was the green iguana, and we all know how that went.... anyone want to take a bet in 20 years time, the bearded dragon will be considerd an advanced pet?

Another thing that annoys me slightly, is the mentality keepers have.
"oh well my beardie is eating fine thankyou" well my beardie just laid a load of healthy eggs! what on earth is that meant to prove? eating and breeding is not a sign of health, ill animals can eat, healthy ones might not it is subjective and varible, and some awareness DOES need to be raised here and they do need to stop being bred from, I know of a few shops and keepers flooded with them and I read about it alot on this forum and unfortuntely things don't look like they are going to improve any time soon, keepers want to satisfy themselves with the expirience, one or two eggs just wont satisfy it...

I myself have two rescued bearded dragons, ironically I do keep them together, but in most circumstances and captive situations I wouldn't advise it.

Either way I will show my support and like the page 

Rant over.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> The bearded dragon is now in the exact same position the green iguana was only a few years ago, their so called "ease of care" placid tame nature and tame and calm nature makes them sound fantastic right?
> 
> It has baffled me for some time why this so "called" easy to care for reptile floods the lizard section with help threads.
> 
> ...


It may have been a rant, but it is justified and you speak a lot of sense Salazare. Thank you for the support.

Maybe that is the way forward, stop advising them as a 'starter'. In fact, stop advising any starters. The right starter lizard is the one that you have fully researched and are capable of providing for in every eventuality.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Just bumping for anyone that may be interested


----------



## TarentolaDave (Feb 8, 2013)

*Good point*

I have just had to have a rescued Beardie euthanased because of a ruptured internal abcess. The animal was cooked for most of it's life - when I plugged in what the previous owner used in the viv, temps exceeded 45C! These are complex,variable and intelligent animals which are massively overbred. Totally agree.

SS makes some excellent points, but actually, and as a slight aside, I see closer parallels between the Green Iguana and Bosc monitors (wild caught, difficult husbandry, intelligent and grow too big for most people) and think these are becoming a problem species (check the classifieds here).

My only disappointment with this thread is that it will fall on deaf ears!


----------



## Dragon-shadow (Dec 18, 2011)

Unfortunately the people with any sense would have seen what is going on in the real world and stopped breeding beardies or calling them 'starter' animals (I hate that term, it's like saying practise with this easy one then ditch it later when you want something that doesn't come with the 'beginners' tag, and they are animals not toys, no animal is easy to care for if you want to do it properly).

Those without any sense won't take any notice and have a go at those who point out the realities of breeding (for example the stress on the female and how much it costs compared to the pennies you get back from selling the young). As soon as they let slip what they are planning to do they get jumped on by a load of people telling them not to do it and instead of thinking "Well if loads of people are telling me not to do it maybe there are reasons why that I should pay attention to?" they just tell everyone to :censor: off and stop telling them what to do. I suppose the only good thing from this is that they normally get abusive and so banned from the group they are on (seen it on Facebook a lot) leaving them with fewer places to advertise and so making it harder for them to get rid of a load of beardies. Then they might realise that it's more hassle than it's worth and not going to make them loads of money.

I really wish people would stop selling them in pairs, ok so you may save a little money getting them on a deal but you are going to be paying out a lot more if things go wrong!


----------

